# Happy Holidays GBAtemp!



## Myke (Dec 21, 2009)

have a wonderful holiday people.


----------



## Eazy Muthaphukkin E (Dec 21, 2009)

Good shit as always, man
merry christmas

-JPH


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 21, 2009)

Man, your pictures are awesome as always.
Happy Holidays to you too!

By the way, what happened to your sketchbook topic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Last week I wanted to look at it again, but I couldn't find it.
I assume it got deleted (with your permission maybe?)


----------



## Raika (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy holidays people!


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 21, 2009)

dem lips


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 21, 2009)

That's a wonderful picture but I still hate christmas and I want to rob jesus


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 21, 2009)

nice one
love the lips
buon Natale fraté!!


----------



## Myke (Dec 21, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Man, your pictures are awesome as always.
> Happy Holidays to you too!
> 
> By the way, what happened to your sketchbook topic?
> ...




yes I kindly asked Toni To delete my sketchbook topic. I sold every single drawing in the topic to tattoojohnny.com therefore am not allowed to show those off any more, as they will shortly be up on their website for sale. I might start a new one soon though. 
thanks for the compliments as always y'all.

Merry xmas to you too DarkRey!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2009)

As usual, love your work bro!

Happy holidays!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Holidays.

It's a bit too short. Extending the holidays to 2 months would be better.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW that's amazing! I could kiss my monitor right now.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 22, 2009)

aight thanks, also happy holidays' to you 



			
				Myke said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's the always known quality and love to draw in that painting of yours:. good that we don't gonna miss ya' yet, the new topic will surely be as professionel as always


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2009)

Glad to hear about your sale, Myke!

Hope you have a great holiday season. 

And you definitely need a new sketchbook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And may some god/dess bless us, every one.


----------

